# Food saver



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

My foodsaver died so my son gave me a Inkbird Vacuum Sealer he was given to review for his grilling group. Works ok but I don't like the blade on the top. However. I was sealing my DIY survival bars and out of the 8 bags, 5 failed. Now I haven't had any problem with this in the past so I think it was the off brand bags I picked up at Wally world. I am glad I kept them out to make sure the seal held instead of packing them in my buckets, so then I went and checked other buckets which was a good thing because I found 3 more that the seal had failed over time. Thing is those were the foodsaver bags. So my question is, break down and get another foodsaver which worked great for years or try the good bags. I never liked the way this one sealed wet items. This was a good reminder to check all the seals on my jars and vacuum packed bags, hate to go to all that work and have something spoil.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been using the WallyWorld bags for about a good years with very few problems I can't blame on myself. If I have doubts about a seal, I double seal it. You can find rebuilt Food Saver brands units out there. I found a unit for hunters, allows for multiple seals, in relatively short time period, which fits my needs.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I got my food saver at Costco on sale and the same with the bags. They put them on sale occasionally and I wait until then.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I double seal everything. With Mylar bags I double seal and then flip the bags over and put another seal in between the first 2.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

inceptor said:


> I got my food saver at Costco on sale and the same with the bags. They put them on sale occasionally and I wait until then.


Bags are usually 2 times and the sealer in December. 

I watched all last year because I was mad I didnt pick it up the previous December.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I always double seal mine also. The bars were pretty dry, maybe holes in the bags. I will give it another shot with something else, some meat we got and see if I have better success. I sure liked my other one better.


----------

